# cheapest prices on bulk strings in Canada



## BEMUSofNrthAmra (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey guys,

I just ordered 10 packs of Daddarios and 2 packs of new Dean Markleys for $40 with free shipping from the US to Canada.

So far, this is the best price I've found, they came from Stringthis.com, whom I have 0 affiliation with.

Amazon.ca seems overpriced.

Anyone got any sweet spots online for getting strings for a good price?



Thanks


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I generally get the 25 set boxes from D'Addario to save some money. About $110 last time if I remember, but it depends on the strings, acoustics generally beig more expensive than electric. Local supplier, but it should be within the abilities of any D'Addario retailer. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I use Strings and Beyond. Excellent prices, specials that often add to savings and they never seem to get hit at the border with taxes.

It is also US based and 3 packs of D'Addarios are $9.99 (or a 10 pack for $32.99).
The Dean Markley strings vary in price a lot but it would take you up close to, or over $40 depending on the type ($3.89-$7.99 covers most of their product line).

Looks like pretty much the same pricing as your site.

I recently got the Martin wallet that came as a bonus for buying 3 sets of Martin strings...too bad it wasn't full of cash as I played a D-28 today that was $2200+ taxes.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I've also dealt with Strings and Beyond, Guitar Strings and Beyond - Buy Guitar Strings Online and Save!

Many other goodies available there, picks and accessories.

Good service and communication.


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

Strings and Beyond has a 12 pack of Ernie Ball Slinky's for $43.99 and free shipping to Canada. That's a great deal. 
Ernie Ball Slinky Electric Guitar Strings - Buy 10 Get 2 FREE!


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

If you buy a lot of string sets it is worth looking at Webstrings.com


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

I recently order the EB Slinky's from Strings and Beyond and had them in no time. Free shipping as mentioned. They usually have good special sales they will email you with if you want the email updates.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Strings and Beyond for me. I do get the email updates. Last time I ordered, 4 sets of D'Addario EXL110's where $10. 3 plus 1 free set. My son & I order at the same time to save shipping.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

Woof said:


> If you buy a lot of string sets it is worth looking at Webstrings.com


I've been using Webstrings as well for all but one of my guitars (I like coated Elixers on my Taylor) for over 10 years now. $2.49 a set (electric, $2.74 for acoustic) for 25 sets or more is pretty hard to beat. They sell unbranded D'Addarios without the coloured ball ends.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I've ordered from JustStrings before. Excellent prices and service and crazy selection. I usually buy strings locally however.


----------



## BEMUSofNrthAmra (Jun 9, 2012)

This is the first time I've ever ordered strings in any kind of bulk. It will be nice to have 10 sets of the same strings. I could do fresh set each week, with my 2 Dean Markley sets injected into the rotation for experimentation' sake.




Mooh said:


> I generally get the 25 set boxes from D'Addario to save some money. About $110 last time if I remember, but it depends on the strings, acoustics generally beig more expensive than electric. Local supplier, but it should be within the abilities of any D'Addario retailer.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


I considered this route as well until I saw that Amazon.ca wanted $199 + $25 shipping for a box of 25 sets. D'addario 11-53 is what I use as my standard. I've been playing in drop-C# lately. If I could get them for just over $100 like you do, I might consider it in the future. I'm in the process of branching away from the big 4 (ernie ball, d'addario, fender and dean markley), the 2 sets of Dean Markley I ordered are reissue vintage style round-core pure nickle, kinda like Pyramids.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Ah heck - I buy retail from my luthier. He's a great guy, doesn't make a ton of money (he's too kindhearted) and has a wife with Lupus. He does give me a deal for buying in bulk (nothing like the prices some of you guys are getting on this thread apparently), but I feel great supporting him rather than some virtual store or corporate chain. I'd feel really bad if the local Mom & Pop music store closed up or this fellow's luthier shop also and, sad to say, but accessories like strings help keep both those retail entities alive.


----------



## BEMUSofNrthAmra (Jun 9, 2012)

gtone said:


> Ah heck - I buy retail from my luthier. He's a great guy, doesn't make a ton of money (he's too kindhearted) and has a wife with Lupus. He does give me a deal for buying in bulk (nothing like the prices some of you guys are getting on this thread apparently), but I feel great supporting him rather than some virtual store or corporate chain. I'd feel really bad if the local Mom & Pop music store closed up or this fellow's luthier shop also and, sad to say, but accessories like strings help keep both those retail entities alive.


I wish I felt the same way about my 2 local stores. 

A set of D'addario strings at my local store costs 6.99. Comes to almost $10 a pack. I'm getting them for $3.20 online + I get to laugh at my local stores for not honoring my Planet Waves lifetime replacement guarantee. I took the same broken cable to my 2 stores in NF, and one in Welland. Neither NF store would replace the cable, the Welland store gave me a new one no questions asked. I came to this conclusion 5 years ago: my local music stores suck hard. Sorry Murphy Bros. if you are reading this.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

strings and beyond for me as well.

i stock up every now and then form them to get the free shipping.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

JustStrings was great when I needed oddball gauges. Once upon a time I needed .66s and .70s for the baritone acoustic and the local shops were completely stimied. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## axeblade (Sep 23, 2008)

I just used Guitar Strings and Beyond - Buy Guitar Strings Online and Save! Fast friendly service. Free shipping to Canada with purchases over $35 so a bulk set works. They also threw in a fridge magnet and some picks. And on the back of a business card there was a hand written note from a manager thanking me for my purchase, which I thought was a nice personal touch.
I haven't done enough comparisons to say this is the best deal on the web, but I can say I was happy enough with them that I'm not going anywhere else for strings.


----------



## BEMUSofNrthAmra (Jun 9, 2012)

axeblade said:


> I just used Guitar Strings and Beyond - Buy Guitar Strings Online and Save! Fast friendly service. Free shipping to Canada with purchases over $35 so a bulk set works. They also threw in a fridge magnet and some picks. And on the back of a business card there was a hand written note from a manager thanking me for my purchase, which I thought was a nice personal touch.
> I haven't done enough comparisons to say this is the best deal on the web, but I can say I was happy enough with them that I'm not going anywhere else for strings.


That sounds like a great deal. Seems like Strings and Beyond and Stringthis are very close.


----------



## BEMUSofNrthAmra (Jun 9, 2012)

Stringthis.com - free Canadian Shipping on orders over $39
Juststrings.com - no free shipping
StringsandBeyond.com -free Canadian Shipping on orders over $35
and
webstrings.com - seems pretty cool for simple all around strings, but don't offer anything special. probably the cheapest but shipping is expensive.


----------



## Cary (May 11, 2011)

Just wanted to chime in and vouch for guitarfetish.com, their xavier strings are up to par with the big names and they work out to about 3 bucks a pack after shipping and duty. I buy them by the case and have no trouble with them, they are slick and have no tendency to break.
I've played some other "discount" brand guitar strings and been pretty disappointed with the quality, but these are much closer to a d'addario type string.


----------



## rockinbluesfan (Mar 3, 2008)

BEMUSofNrthAmra said:


> Stringthis.com - free Canadian Shipping on orders over $39
> Juststrings.com - no free shipping
> StringsandBeyond.com -free Canadian Shipping on orders over $35
> and
> webstrings.com - seems pretty cool for simple all around strings, but don't offer anything special. probably the cheapest but shipping is expensive.


Been using webstrings for years - I think around $40 for 12 sets to you're door is reasonable!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

brimc76 said:


> I recently order the EB Slinky's from Strings and Beyond and had them in no time. Free shipping as mentioned. They usually have good special sales they will email you with if you want the email updates.


What about customs? You have to pay anything?


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

bzrkrage said:


> What about customs? You have to pay anything?


A friend of mine and I have made multiple orders and they always come with no tax or handling fee added by Customs. That is not to say that Customs absolutely will not get the package but at those prices, even with tax it would be less than buying from a store-just not the stellar deal that it has been without the taxes.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

smorgdonkey said:


> A friend of mine and I have made multiple orders and they always come with no tax or handling fee added by Customs. That is not to say that Customs absolutely will not get the package but at those prices, even with tax it would be less than buying from a store-just not the stellar deal that it has been without the taxes.


Ordered. 10 Slinkys + bonus 2 packs for $42.Shipped.


----------



## BEMUSofNrthAmra (Jun 9, 2012)

I got my stringthis order today. 

Weirdest thing, It says the package is from StringThis, but inside I got a sticker and pick-card from Strings and Beyond.

String This and Strings and Beyhond the same place? Yep. Both in Southport, NC. Same company. Weird.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

not uncommon.

guitar center, musicians friend and music 123 are all the same company as well i believe.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Arrived, no customs, with FREE PICKS!!!!!


----------

